# slingshot vs pfs for hunting?



## simko (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

im new to the slingshot game, and im deciding what type of slingshot to use.

Is there an specific type of arm to use for hunting? does one work better than the other? a pickle fork shooter or a traditional slingshot?

thanks

Aaron


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is no particular type that is suitable for everyone. Those with weak wrists and/or arthritis like wrist braced models to help support the frame when using heavy hunting bands. Some prefer a large slingshot that fills their large hand. Others prefer a smaller slingshot for their smaller hands. It all depends on you. You need to do a bit of shooting to see what kind of slingshot you find most comfortable, and with which you are most accurate. You do not have to have a monster slingshot frame in order to use very strong bands. The size and type of frame to use depends on your personal preferences.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You can put hunting bands on a pickle fork, but you will need good strength to shoot them in regular practice sessions.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I use PFS for mostly birds, I use more traditional slingshots for hunting rabbits, squrills, etc...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

just find out what is most comfortable for you to shoot. you can hunt with anything as long as you can hit what you're aiming at : )


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm happy with just a Barnett Black Widow, wrist brace removed, fitted with the bog standard tan bands. but, each to their own, I guess.


----------

